# Virtualbox Extensionpack

## lukasletitburn

wie kann ich das Extensionpack installieren? habe schon wie in andeen Howtos versucht mit VBoxManage extpack install Oracle....extpack zu installieren jedoch sagt er 

```
Syntax error: Invalid command 'extpack'
```

Why?

----------

## Christian99

virtualbox-extpack-oracle ist im portage tree, installier doch das. Bzw wenn du bei virtualbox das useflag extensions aktivierst ist extpack eine abhängigkeit.

----------

## lukasletitburn

Sag mir mal bitte wie ich es richtig installiere 4.0.6 ? 

emerge app-emulation/virtualbox:4.0.6-r1 ?

----------

## Max Steel

eher so

echo "app-emulation/virtualbox extensions" >> /etc/portage/package.use/virtualbox && emerge -a1 =app-emulation/virtualbox-4.0.6-r1

----------

## lukasletitburn

```
tux lukas # echo "app-emulation/virtualbox extension" >> /etc/portage/package.use/virtualbox && emerge -a1 =app-emulation/virtualbox-4.0.6-r1

bash: /etc/portage/package.use/virtualbox: Ist kein Verzeichnis
```

----------

## Max Steel

Ob die /etc/portage/package.* Dateien Ordner oder Dateien sind macht keinen Unterschied.

Entweder:

/etc/portage/package.use ist eine Datei.

oder die Datei ist /etc/portage/package.use/datei

Die Syntax der Dateien ist die gleiche.

```
<cat>/<pak> <aktuseflag> -<deaktuseflag>
```

Wenn du /etc/portage/package.use als Ordner machst. Spielen die Namen der Dateien darin auch keine Rolle.

AAaaaaber, das kann man alles nachlesen, siehe man portage.

----------

## lukasletitburn

Das spielt ja eigendlich keine große Rolle in dem Fall den er findet das gesucht Paket im Tree nicht.

```
tux lukas # emerge -a1 =app-emulation/virtualbox-4.0.6-r1 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=app-emulation/virtualbox-4.0.6-r1".

emerge: searching for similar names...

emerge: Maybe you meant any of these: dev-ruby/osmlib-base, dev-ruby/kirbybase, dev-ruby/snmplib?
```

/etc/portage/package.use

```

app-emulation/virtalbox additions alsa python qt4 sdk

app-emulation/virtualbox extension

app-emulation/virtualbox extension virtualbox
```

----------

## SinoTech

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> Das spielt ja eigendlich keine große Rolle in dem Fall den er findet das gesucht Paket im Tree nicht.
> 
> ```
> tux lukas # emerge -a1 =app-emulation/virtualbox-4.0.6-r1 
> 
> ...

 

Wann hast du das letzte mal deinen Portage tree aktualisiert? Was sagt "ls -l /usr/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox/"?

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/portage/package.use
> 
> ```
> ...

 

In der ersten Zeile hast du das "u" vergessen (app-emulation/virtaulbox). Die zweite Zeile kannst du dir schenken, denn das USE-Flag "extension" wird auch in der dritten Zeile gesetzt.

Sei mir nicht böse, aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das du keine Handbücher liest und noch nicht einmal versuchst deine Probleme selber zu lösen geschweige denn zu verstehen was du überhaupt machst.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## lukasletitburn

Okay ich muss zugeben das ich hier nicht ganz bei der Sache jetzt war.

Habe jetzt die Flags aktualisiert richtig.

Jedoch bleibt der Fehler bestehen.

ls -l /usr/portage/virtualbox

```
tux lukas # ls -l /usr/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox/

insgesamt 68

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root     5354 22. Apr 16:31 ChangeLog

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root     6127 22. Apr 16:31 Manifest

drwxr-xr-x 2 portage portage  4096 22. Apr 16:31 files

-rw-r--r-- 1 portage portage   787  6. Jan 22:47 metadata.xml

-rw-r--r-- 1 portage portage  9658  3. Feb 07:50 virtualbox-3.2.12-r4.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root    11373 29. M�r 18:31 virtualbox-4.0.4-r1.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root    11356 22. Apr 16:31 virtualbox-4.0.6.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 portage portage  5623  7. Jan 15:11 virtualbox-9999.ebuild
```

----------

## SinoTech

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> ```
> tux lukas # ls -l /usr/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox/
> 
> ...

 

Und wie du siehst existiert  bei dir kein ebuild für virtualbox-4.0.6-r1. Laut packages.gentoo.org, sollte es aber eins geben. Das bedeutet das dein Portage-Tree nicht aktuell ist. Also -> "emerge --sync"

Cheers,

Sino

EDIT:

Lies dir am besten mal diese Einführung zu Portage durch: A Portage Introduction

----------

